# Garden Question



## cathy123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Please, can anyone answer this question for me. I want to put in a garden, but we have alot of turkey & deer, etc. How can I keep them out of the garden?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I had similar problems, Deer and Jack Rabbits, I put up several motion sensing light fixtures "IN" my garden with a radio tuned in to "Coast to Coast" plugged into one of the light sockets. When the critters would trip the motion sensor, they would get a blast of "Art Bell" and several flood lights shining on them. 

Never again had a any damage from "wild" animals, neighborhood dogs that ran loose were another story, game cams and the County Animal Control took care of that.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Turkey I can't help you with. They never seemed to bother the garden.

For deer, lots of deer, this is what I did. It worked out very well.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/deer-fence-6178/


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

The simplest cheapest fence you can muster?
Get a pet, cats for the rabbits, dogs for the deer.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We have a lot of wildlife and were having problems with the garden getting munched on. We put up 6ft tall 2x4 welded wire fencing, and added 2ft high poultry netting (chicken wire) around the base. we folded the poultry netting so that it was 1ft tall, with 1ft extending out from the fence (on the ground), to keep the critters from digging under the fence. That took care of our deer and rabbit problems. I know that deer can clear a 6ft fence, but we haven't had any trouble with them in the three years that the fence has been up. We still had the occasional problem with racoons and squirrels, so we added a single strand of electric fencing a few inches above the other fencing. Since then we haven't had a single problem. Now if I could just keep out the dang squash bugs....


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Deer can jump an 8 foot tall fence. If you can afford it, 10 feet or more.


----------



## cathy123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the helpful comments.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Deer can jump an 8 foot tall fence. If you can afford it, 10 feet or more.


Just make sure zoning in your area allows whatever fencing you choose. I know my city doesn't allow anything over 6 ft, although I believe a 'pen' is allowed to be higher.

I think we're going to try a simple fence this year: two wires of fishing line, one at 2' and 4' or so. No tags or flags, just the wires. That way the 'rats on stilts' bump into it and not seeing anything, they spook enough to leave it alone (hopefully).


----------

